# Hello



## cane creek (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everybody I'm a hobbyist musician who has been producing electronica music for the last 10 years, my music tends to bend towards ambient/soundtracky althought i do venture into of genres.I've joined vi-control in order to gain more knowledge.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to VI! Glad you found us and enjoy the forum.


----------



## cane creek (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you Frederick , i'm having a good read on the forum :D


----------

